
Show HN: Node S2 – A TypeScript Geohashing and Geolocation Library - j_kao
https://radar.io/blog/open-source-node-js-typescript-s2-library
======
j_kao
Hey folks, I'm one of the engineers at Radar who worked on this library and am
happy to answer any questions :)

~~~
WorldMaker
Have you explored yet a web assembly version for use entirely in the browser?

~~~
j_kao
We haven't yet - for the most part, the S2 Library is pretty standard C++, so
it could be worth investigating. The bindings are Node specific, so we'd have
to rewrite those.

